# Help - any info on freezing sperm options for NHS IVF



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello all,

I am hoping that someone can help and give me some advice on what to do.

Husband and I have been on NHS waiting list for over a year now and are due to start IVF sometime between Oct to Dec as per the 12 month waiting list time.

However, our personal situation has changed lately. After trying for many months (after a redundancy), my husband has finally been offered a job.

But this job is working off shore on oil-rig and he will be away for 2-3 months at a time. The job should start in October! This is the time span of my being offered the IVF.

Does anyone know if the Royal will permit him to freeze the sperm beforehand in case I'm called when he is away? This is for NHS 1st try.

It is very importent to us to have this chance but it is also very important that my husband has a job that he will be able to support a family (God willing if I get pregnant).

Please can anyone help and advise.

Thanks,

Norma


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi norma, i cant help you but it would be worth giving them a ring. goodluck for your tx, and goodluck to dh on his new job!
lmk


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

Norma,

At our NHS appointment in Jan, we mentioned we where going through treatment as Origin, so they said for our NHS go, they would use frozen sperm from Origin instead of my DH going through another SSR. 

But I would phone them just to check


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

RVH do allow you to opt for freezing sperm though normally for medical reasons, but this is not without its risks.  Sperm is senstive to dying at time of thawing and may make it more difficult for conception.  However if there are no male fertility issues they may suggest more than one frozen sample or to divide one sample into a few 'straws'

Hope all goes well for you.

Plusone


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Norma

I'm not sure what the protocol at the royal is either i'm afraid. I'm hoping to be cycling around the same time as you on my nhs go too.  

I can PM you Dr Williamson's email address if you like and you could email her directly she's fairly good at replying.  

Kate


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for the replies. It is very frustrating when these kind of things pop up but hopefully all will be ok.

Kate, I would really appreciate Dr Williamsons email. Thanks so much if you could PM me in on that. Hopefully we would be starting together sooner rather than later. Hubby and I have been trying for 6 yrs now and officially signed contracts Sept last year. This job thing has been a spoke in the works but at the same time, life has been stressful for both of us since his redundancy. I would even pay for the service of freezing if they accepted that. 

Thanks again everyone and anyone else with any info please post.

Norma


----------

